# U.S WWII Bicycle Tool Kit Tools



## milbicycleman (Jun 3, 2015)

I was wondering where the best place to look for original U.S WWII bicycle tools for the tool kit is? I know they are very rare, I am just trying to get an idea of where to look.


----------



## izee2 (Aug 13, 2015)

Johans site shows what might have been carried. http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm.  I do not believe that any of them were Military issued or marked as such. I have found them on ebay at yard sales and here on the cabe. The Morrow wrench although not the rarest thing doesn't show up all that often. But if you check out bergerwerke.com Al offers a repro one. I have one of his and it is a very nice copy. The adjustable wrenches are found rather easily and can be had for only a couple bucks.
Good luck with the search.
Tom


----------



## milbicycleman (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for your help Tom, I appreciate it. I will keep an eye out for the correct tools.
Alexander


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 15, 2015)

This picture of the toolbag and tools from my collection will be used in the September issue of the French Militaria Magazine in an article on the G519 I wrote for them...

It shows inner tubes, NOS toolbag, Morrow Brake wrench, Screwdriver, and Adjustable Bicycle Wrench with a period Tire Patch kit and repro pump made by Ken Boice of Historic Reproductions roughly 10 years ago...


----------



## milbicycleman (Aug 16, 2015)

Okay great, thanks Johan. This picture gives me a good idea of what to look for now.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 14, 2016)

would be interested if for sale
tks
Max


----------



## johan willaert (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry, none of the above shown tools or accessories are for sale...


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 28, 2018)

I know that the adjustable wrench wasn't listed as a standard accessory, but was there any brand/model most commonly used?  

Questmasters Museum shows this one for example.


----------



## blackcat (Jan 9, 2020)

johan willaert said:


> This picture of the toolbag and tools from my collection will be used in the September issue of the French Militaria Magazine in an article on the G519 I wrote for them...
> 
> It shows inner tubes, NOS toolbag, Morrow Brake wrench, Screwdriver, and Adjustable Bicycle Wrench with a period Tire Patch kit and repro pump made by Ken Boice of Historic Reproductions roughly 10 years ago...
> 
> View attachment 596626





Hello;
In addition, there are also:
WAKEFIELD'S "UNIQUE" WRENCH
MOSSBERG A4


Regards;
Serge


----------



## motobiker46 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi Johan,

Is there any chance that Ken Boice of Historic Reproductions is still making the repro tire pump?

Regards,
Bob


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 14, 2020)

motobiker46 said:


> Hi Johan,
> 
> Is there any chance that Ken Boice of Historic Reproductions is still making the repro tire pump?
> 
> ...




no, Bob, he passed away many years ago


----------



## motobiker46 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks, Johan, sorry to hear that... Seems like a lot of the old bike masters are gone now. I'll probably buy one of the available repro pumps on eBay. I've come across several vintage Bridgeport #12 pumps but they are a bit too pricey for my budget right now. Thanks again.
Bob


----------

